# Late fees for boarding



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ive been at stables that do charge a late fee, the going rate was $25-$50 per instance. However, I don't think they were too sticky with it for good boarders that paid and just genuinely forgot or had a reason, more to be able to charge it to those chronically late.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

My last barn was $5/day for every day over the 5th. I think it is to be expected. Things come up and everyone makes exceptions but for someone that is chronically late, I would expect a charge.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

there's a late fee at my barn - I think around 30$ + if the board isn't payed by a certain date. the reason being that the owners have their own bills to be payed by a certain date as well, and without a board check they have to find an alternated source of money. no exceptions for good boarders vs. bad boarders, however I'm sure there are a few exceptions beyond that ( not sure what those are though). even a post-dated check must include the late fee if it's past the due date. A bit annoying, yes, but it's completely understandable.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Is it sad that I do not remember? 
I am sure that there was a late fee at the one place I boarded. I just never had to pay it so I have no idea what it was or how it worked.

I think a late fee is fair.

If I were to have boarders I would probably have a fee for initially being late plus a per day fee above that so they do not figure that I am late now and I owe the $20 I might as well wait until next week to pay.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Alwaysbehind said:


> If I were to have boarders I would probably have a fee for initially being late plus a per day fee above that so they do not figure that I am late now and I owe the $20 I might as well wait until next week to pay.


THIS is exactly what we are dealing with - two boarders. 

Our policy is if you are going to be late - we realize things happen - if you CALL prior to your due date - _as in pick up the phone - make an effort _- we waive the late fee. ($25 per horse)

One boarder has been running two weeks late for MONTHS. I just got the e-mail this morning. Now planning to pay until the 27th. Was due on the 15th.

The $25 is just not enough of a penalty. It was suggested a flat $5 per day.

I always tell folks - we don't wait to feed your horse until we get your payment.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think $5 per day is fair.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

At my barn, board is due on the first of each month. If it isn't payed by the fifth, it's a $55 late fee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

I charge 5.00 per day for every day that they are late,also they only have 15 days to pay IN FULL before I take the horse and it goes to auction(its in my contract)May seem harsh but why should I eat the cost to feed thier horse for a month or more then have them pull the horse out.This is explained to everyone before they board here.I will however make exceptions if you call me BEFORE your late and make arrangments to pay in full before the 15 days are up.The people who dont like that are usually the ones that have been booted before for non payment and I dont want them here anyway.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have no idea if there is a late fee since when my trainer hands me my bill, I immediately write her a check so I don't forget. 

A progressive late fee is reasonable though and you can always waive it for any special circumstances, I just wouldn't let anyone know that you would be willing to do that.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Board is due the 1st of the month and you have until the 5th to pay. Every day after that is $5 where I am at. I always pay the 15th of the month before, so I never have to deal with it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I think $5.00 a day for every day a boarder is late is fair.

After all, if they were a GOOD boarder their payment wouldn't be late. 

Hit the craptastic boarders where it hurts the most, in their wallets!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

At the barn I used to board at was a $25 late fee if board wasn't paid by the 3rd(it is due the 1st), and a $5 fee for everyday late after that.

I think it's pretty fair, the barn owner has bills to pay too. lol Although, late fees were never a concern for me because I worked my board off.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I charge a 10% late fee if board isn't received by end of business on the 5th. I also changed my policy where boarders are not allowed to participate in lessons, clinics or shows at or with our barn until their board is paid. I also offer a group discount for 3 horses or more but they have to pay full price on time for 90 days and if they pay late they lose the discount.. so basically they lose certain privileges until board is paid.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Starline- I was just wondering how many people at your barn wait until the 5th to pay?(I am assuming its due on the first and you give them til the fifth to pay)


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm not sure if there is a late fee at my barn, but I do know that if you pay on the first you can deduct $25 from what you owe that month. I would think $5 a day is fair and would really encourage them to pay on time or at least close to it.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

mls said:


> THIS is exactly what we are dealing with - two boarders.
> 
> Our policy is if you are going to be late - we realize things happen - if you CALL prior to your due date - _as in pick up the phone - make an effort _- we waive the late fee. ($25 per horse)
> 
> ...


We have good friends that board horses and as you note, their experience is that late fees typically don't alter peoples' bad behavior. Chronic late payers are asked to leave. To them, someone will take their place at the barn and it's not worth the hassle and aggravation.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

we have no late fee. the barn owner doesnt care at all about what day you pay as long as its with in the month. even if you dont pay with in the month nothing happens except he reminds you.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

The last barn I was at had a late fee. I had to pay it once.
Board was due on the 1st, but wasn't considered late until the 5th (due to people's varying pay dates at work*). After the 5th it was a $15 fee, and after the 15th it was a $5/day fee. Board was $200/month, if that matters.

*I was very happy to hear this, as the job I had at the time payed every second Friday. Sometimes that second payment was on the 3rd, and I couldn't pay my board until then.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> we have no late fee. the barn owner doesnt care at all about what day you pay as long as its with in the month. even if you dont pay with in the month nothing happens except he reminds you.


Same here - I love my barn! The barn I am at is very professionally ran, to the T, but has no late fee's. 

I pay at the end of every month. I like that my barn doesn't have rules like this. It is very inconvenient for me to pay board at the beginning of the month, and works out wonderful for me to beable to pay near the end. 

Just so long as I pay every month.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I too pay at the end of the month. For the month following. That way it is not late.

I am confused. You really pay what is basically 30 days late?


----------

